
LoRa modulation for IoT [pdf] - jhallenworld
http://www.semtech.com/wireless-rf/lora/LoRa-FAQs.pdf
======
jhallenworld
1 to 9 mile range. The receiver works like this, I think it's neat:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chirp_compression](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chirp_compression)

